
Angular to React: Gradual Migration vs. Rewrite from Scratch – Netlify - mahmoudimus
https://www.netlify.com/blog/2016/10/04/angular-to-react-gradual-migration-vs-rewrite-from-scratch/
======
ed
Having done this for a client there’s a massive “rest of the owl” situation
between steps 4 and 5. The transition to a component based architecture can be
pretty hairy based on how cleanly things were implemented before, using
isolated vs. inherited $scope’s, etc.

I suspect many companies were a bit too fast to adopt angular / react to begin
with, so the real first step is to do an audit and make sure you need a SPA to
begin with, over a simpler server-rendered site with progressive enhancement.
Very, very few projects need the complexity that comes with react or angular.

As always best bet is to start with stupid simple and optimize desire paths
based on real world use.

------
pritambarhate
The article is about Angular JS 1.x to React. It will be good if the title
could reflect this.

